# Orchid mantis produces an ooth



## HelloKitty (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi!

Here is a pic my orchid mantis female...

She laid the ooth some days ago:













Bye, Melanie


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Ah, fantastic shots Melanie! Is that the first ootheca you have had from this female?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice sequence keep up the good work 8)


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you!

This is the second ooth of her. The first one has a sice of ~5 cm, even the second :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice going. Keep us updated with how you get on with the ootheca.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Must have a very healthy diet :shock: What you feeding her?


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 24, 2007)

She eats flys, moths, a male :roll: and sometimes spiders...


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol she got your male?


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, one of them :?

He mated (?) her for a day...than he sat on her back for a week and mated her for a second time...

I think she was stressed by him and so...she got him for breakfast .. :roll:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 24, 2007)

Congratulations, Post pic's when the babies hatch?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm currently waiting for an orchid ootheca to hatch right now.


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

I wanna see those devil babies!!


----------



## HelloKitty (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope in the following days :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2007)

:wink: Good Job! We are all waiting to see your babies, keep us posted!


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello again!

Now it´s time to post my pictures of the orchid-ooth!!!

There are 50-60 cute little devils, hunting for flies :wink:









Bye, Melanie


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome! I know how much fun it is.  How many more ooths do you have from her now?&gt;


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, fantastic orchid female!and fantastic little ghost!


----------

